# Mole Traps



## Ware

This thread should dovetail with the Gopher Traps thread...

For moles, I prefer a scissor style trap like the Victor Out O'Sight...










...or Tomcat Mole Trap.










I think Trapline Mole Traps are also pretty popular.










What have you had luck with?

Regardless of which trap you choose, I think the key is to get on a fresh tunnel. If I happen to miss some new mole activity for a few days, I usually start by smashing down all the tunnels, then I set a trap on the first tunnel that comes up.


----------



## Ware

I left town yesterday with a couple traps set on my next door neighbor's lawn. I forgot all about them, but I just received this photo via text...


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


>


That style is my favorite. It's super sensitive which I find a good thing.

I also have this style but it's not as sensitive as the above style. I've had moles go under it and not trigger it. I've caught moles with it but have better luck with the style mentioned above. I do like the all steel construction as I've had plastic one break in the past :evil:


----------



## Ware

If you really want to geek out on mole traps, this guy sells some stainless mods for the Victor, which includes a larger trigger pan. He also sells traps with the mods already installed.


----------



## J_nick

Did I mention these were my favorite?


----------



## dfw_pilot

The death traps continue!


----------



## Wes

Are you going to skin them all? I hear Dr. Scholls will buy them from you. There is also a company that makes nice little notebooks that may be interested in your trappings.


----------



## Ware

Wes said:


> Are you going to skin them all? I hear Dr. Scholls will buy them from you. There is also a company that makes nice little notebooks that may be interested in your trappings.


Don't forget the sauce commonly used in Mexican cuisine...


----------



## Wes

:lol:


----------



## J_nick

Wes said:


> Are you going to skin them all? I hear Dr. Scholls will buy them from you. There is also a company that makes nice little notebooks that may be interested in your trappings.


Haha no I don't do anything with them but throw them either in the pasture or the empty lot across the street. I'm feeding the stray cat population.


----------



## Wes

Hmmm... you might be on to something. The stray cat population might be like the the soil food web. Perhaps if you can increase their numbers enough, they will take out the moles.


----------



## Ware

I set this on some fresh activity yesterday morning before leaving for work. It was popped when walked out to leave this morning. :thumbup:

 ​


----------



## Topcat

looks like I have a mole rooting around in my Bermuda. I just ordered a couple of traps...


----------



## Topcat

I finally got him - he was causing havoc to the lawn. I tried poison pellets, poison worms, and had to resort to traps.


----------



## Ware

Topcat said:


> I finally got him - he was causing havoc to the lawn. I tried poison pellets, poison worms, and had to resort to traps.


Nothing beats a good trap for moles and gophers. Here is a University of Arkansas paper on controlling moles. They address many of the popular "folk remedies" before ultimately saying that "trapping moles is the preferred method of removing moles."


----------



## pennstater2005

I'm a huge fan of the Trapline mole traps. I must've killed twenty with those. I haven't had any now in a couple years. Also killed one with a pitchfork by pure luck and desperation.


----------



## Ware

I'm working on a mole that has apparently figured out how to evade my scissor traps. I'm becoming irritated.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> I'm working on a mole that has apparently figured out how to evade my scissor traps. I'm becoming irritated.


What's your plan? Different style trap?


----------



## J_nick

In my experience persistence is key. They might avoid the trap a few times but eventually they screw up and it's lights out


----------



## dfw_pilot

J_nick said:


> They might avoid the trap a few times but eventually they screw up and it's lights out


Like this:









"Slept him!" Lights out . . .


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> In my experience persistence is key. They might avoid the trap a few times but eventually they screw up and it's lights out


+1. This one has been lurking in my beds around the shrubs and under the mulch in front of my house, then makes a run out into the yard along one of my irrigation trenches every so often. I went to the store a little bit ago and came home to about 6ft of fresh tunnel in the yard, which irritated me because I had leveled up that trench with some sand just yesterday - but instinct took over, and I knew just what to do...








If you live in a free state and haven't explored the world of NFA items, I would highly recommend it. This 22LR setup is silly quiet. My neighbors were actually outside loading some stuff into their SUV at the time of the incident, and they didn't even notice what was happening (or maybe they did and just thought this was normal behavior for me). :lol:

ETA: Hopefully I didn't end up with any new drip irrigation emitters at that location. :?


----------



## Concretestorm

Ware said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience persistence is key. They might avoid the trap a few times but eventually they screw up and it's lights out
> 
> 
> 
> +1. This one has been lurking in my beds around the shrubs and under the mulch in front of my house, then makes a run out into the yard along one of my irrigation trenches every so often. I went to the store a little bit ago and came home to about 6ft of fresh tunnel in the yard, which irritated me because I had leveled up that trench with some sand just yesterday - but instinct took over, and I knew just what to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you live in a free state and haven't explored the world of NFA items, I would highly recommend it. This 22LR setup is silly quiet. My neighbors were actually outside loading some stuff into their SUV at the time of the incident, and they didn't even notice what was happening (or maybe they did and just thought this was normal behavior for me). :lol:
> 
> ETA: Hopefully I didn't end up with any new drip irrigation emitters at that location. :?
Click to expand...

Nice!
I like your style.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> If you live in a free state and haven't explored the world of NFA items, I would highly recommend it.


Pardon my ignorance but I'm not sure what this is.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you live in a free state and haven't explored the world of NFA items, I would highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but I'm not sure what this is.
Click to expand...

Not to derail this thread, but National Firearms Act (NFA) Title II (Class III) items include select fire machine guns manufactured before May 1986, short-barreled rifles and shotguns, suppressors (silencers), and certain firearms identified as Any Other Weapons.

Ownership of an NFA item requires submitting paperwork, photos, fingerprints and a $200 tax remittance to the ATF (Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives), then waiting (currently somewhere between 280-320 days) for approval. Somehow they manage to cash the $200 check within about a week though. :lol:

I say free state because some states prohibit citizens from possessing certain, or in some cases all, NFA items.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you live in a free state and haven't explored the world of NFA items, I would highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but I'm not sure what this is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to derail this thread, but National Firearms Act (NFA) Title II (Class III) items include select fire machine guns manufactured before May 1986, short-barreled rifles and shotguns, suppressors (silencers), and certain firearms identified as Any Other Weapons.
> 
> Ownership of an NFA item requires submitting paperwork, photos, fingerprints and a $200 tax remittance to the ATF (Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives), then waiting (currently somewhere between 280-320 days) for approval. Somehow they manage to cash the $200 check within about a week though. :lol:
> 
> I say free state because some states prohibit citizens from possessing certain, or in some cases all, NFA items.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the explanation. I imagine PA is not a free state.


----------



## gatormac2112

I just came across a tunnel in the front yard, the first one I've seen since laying sod last september. My heart just sank. I am going to get some traps and deal with this though. I don't think I can handle all the hard work being ruined by moles though. This better work.

Once you find a fresh tunnel how do you set the trap? You can see when the trap has been triggered?


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you live in a free state and haven't explored the world of NFA items, I would highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but I'm not sure what this is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to derail this thread, but National Firearms Act (NFA) Title II (Class III) items include select fire machine guns manufactured before May 1986, short-barreled rifles and shotguns, suppressors (silencers), and certain firearms identified as Any Other Weapons.
> 
> Ownership of an NFA item requires submitting paperwork, photos, fingerprints and a $200 tax remittance to the ATF (Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives), then waiting (currently somewhere between 280-320 days) for approval. Somehow they manage to cash the $200 check within about a week though. :lol:
> 
> I say free state because some states prohibit citizens from possessing certain, or in some cases all, NFA items.
Click to expand...

Alabama is definitely a free state and had I had what you pictured last year during my Battle of Armadillo maybe I could have been victorious :lol:


----------



## Ware

gatormac2112 said:


> I just came across a tunnel in the front yard, the first one I've seen since laying sod last september. My heart just sank. I am going to get some traps and deal with this though. I don't think I can handle all the hard work being ruined by moles though. This better work.
> 
> Once you find a fresh tunnel how do you set the trap? You can see when the trap has been triggered?


It depends on what style trap you are using. I would recommend a scissor-style or Trapline.


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just came across a tunnel in the front yard, the first one I've seen since laying sod last september. My heart just sank. I am going to get some traps and deal with this though. I don't think I can handle all the hard work being ruined by moles though. This better work.
> 
> Once you find a fresh tunnel how do you set the trap? You can see when the trap has been triggered?
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what style trap you are using. I would recommend a scissor-style or Trapline.
Click to expand...

I just bought the Victor scissor style on amazon. 3 of them will be here Monday.


----------



## J_nick

That's the one I use. It's my favorite one I've tried so far, very sensitive.


----------



## gatormac2112

J_nick said:


> That's the one I use. It's my favorite one I've tried so far, very sensitive.


Knowing how many you've caught do you have any pointers for me? I was telling my wife about your kill count, hopefully I don't need to kill that many!


----------



## J_nick

A lot of the videos I watched people dig up the tunnels and build some kind of bridge to set the trigger on. I don't do any of that crap.

Try to locate the main tunnel, normally along a fence, house, concrete. It will be somewhat straight. If the tunnel is doing figure 8s or random patterns then it's a feeding tunnel they use these tunnels to feed then go back to the main tunnel. They won't use feeding tunnels consistently but they will use the main tunnels often.

Locate main tunnel. Step down on tunnel a little wider than the trap. Set trap and set safety. Press trap into the ground making sure the trigger is setting firmly against the ground. I set my trap off half the time during the last step so make sure the safety is on. Once it's in the ground flip the safety off and wait.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I was introducing myself to the new neighbors and noticed that the ground was soft below my feet, and I noticed a few mole tunnels beneath my feet. That's too close for my comfort. Think I'll be picking up one of these tomorrow, and asking if I can set the trap on their side.


----------



## gatormac2112

J_nick said:


> A lot of the videos I watched people dig up the tunnels and build some kind of bridge to set the trigger on. I don't do any of that crap.
> 
> Try to locate the main tunnel, normally along a fence, house, concrete. It will be somewhat straight. If the tunnel is doing figure 8s or random patterns then it's a feeding tunnel they use these tunnels to feed then go back to the main tunnel. They won't use feeding tunnels consistently but they will use the main tunnels often.
> 
> Locate main tunnel. Step down on tunnel a little wider than the trap. Set trap and set safety. Press trap into the ground making sure the trigger is setting firmly against the ground. I set my trap off half the time during the last step so make sure the safety is on. Once it's in the ground flip the safety off and wait.


Do you cover the trap at all with a bucket or ground or is it just open to sunlight?


----------



## J_nick

I'll take a picture once it gets light out


----------



## J_nick

gatormac2112 said:


> Do you cover the trap at all with a bucket or ground or is it just open to sunlight?


Sorry for the late response, my little man had his 2nd birthday party yesterday so it slipped my mind.

I find a tunnel it is running down this abandoned cellar. I poked my finger in it to make sure what direction the tunnel ran then stepped down on it a little wider than the trap:









I then set the trap with safety on and place it down along the tunnel making sure the trigger is placed firmly against the ground. Remove trigger: 









Then I just leave it like that and wait for him to come back by.


----------



## gatormac2112

J_nick said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you cover the trap at all with a bucket or ground or is it just open to sunlight?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late response, my little man had his 2nd birthday party yesterday so it slipped my mind.
> 
> I find a tunnel it is running down this abandoned cellar. I poked my finger in it to make sure what direction the tunnel ran then stepped down on it a little wider than the trap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then set the trap with safety on and place it down along the tunnel making sure the trigger is placed firmly against the ground. Remove trigger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I just leave it like that and wait for him to come back by.
Click to expand...

Thanks for remembering even on your boys birthday! I'm sure it will just take some trial and error. Thanks so much!


----------



## Ware

I do pretty much the same thing, but split the ground with a flat spade shovel perpendicular to the tunnel to give the jaws a clear path to snap closed.


----------



## tnbison

Killed many moles with the Victor out o'sight traps. Just don't forget to pull them after a kill. Somehow, someway, I managed to find a trap one spring a few years ago with my mower. At least it wasn't a new set of blades, never did find all the pieces :|


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Stopped by Site One to get some gypsum, and remembered that I couldn't find one of these traps at my local tack shop, so I asked if they had some. They did, and my sales rep said that I need to "boil it or blue it" before I put it in the ground. I know that moles have a great sense of smell, but it kinda made sense that I should remove any scent of human on it, and just make it smell like dirt before I get to trapping. I am a little bummed because the package only had one of the arming handles in it, and that means that I need to go back to the store to get the other trap, or another arm or a refund. I couldn't believe the price of those poison worms either! I'd die as well if I bought them. $45 for a pack.


----------



## gatormac2112

Colonel K0rn said:


> Stopped by Site One to get some gypsum, and remembered that I couldn't find one of these traps at my local tack shop, so I asked if they had some. They did, and my sales rep said that I need to "boil it or blue it" before I put it in the ground. I know that moles have a great sense of smell, but it kinda made sense that I should remove any scent of human on it, and just make it smell like dirt before I get to trapping. I am a little bummed because the package only had one of the arming handles in it, and that means that I need to go back to the store to get the other trap, or another arm or a refund. I couldn't believe the price of those poison worms either! I'd die as well if I bought them. $45 for a pack.


I would pay the price for the worms if I thought they would work!


----------



## J_nick

I'm not a fan of the worms or any of the poisons/ smoke bombs. I like to confirm the kill rather than just assume he died.


----------



## pennstater2005

J_nick said:


> I'm not a fan of the worms or any of the poisons/ smoke bombs. I like to confirm the kill rather than just assume he died.


Agreed. Although it does seem that the worms work the best out of all the other options, aside from trapping/killing. I tried the sonic spikes, granules that got watered in, and a few other methods. Ultimately, trapping them was the easiest and most effective method. I used the Trapline traps but have the Victor Out O Sight trap as well, just never got a chance to use it before I got them all :twisted:


----------



## Ware

This paper from the U of A discusses why some of the most popular folk remedies, scare devices, and repellents are ineffective. I'm with J_nick, I like to confirm the kill. :thumbup:


----------



## trc

Ugh....finally getting some success on the yard and woke up to this tunnel today. 4 victor traps on their way thanks to prime same day. Should i smash this tunnel down or set one in there tonight?


----------



## J_nick

trc said:


> Ugh....finally getting some success on the yard and woke up to this tunnel today. 4 victor traps on their way thanks to prime same day. Should i smash this tunnel down or set one in there tonight?


I'd smash it down and if he returns set the trap


----------



## Ware

trc said:


> ...Should i smash this tunnel down or set one in there tonight?


If there are a lot of tunnels, I usually smash everything and then set one on the freshest activity. If they are fresh (<24 hours), you could just set it.


----------



## trc

Thanks, brand new so will set tonight.


----------



## social port

Maybe I am late to the debate on this one, but why are traps preferable to removing the food source?


----------



## Ware

social port said:


> Maybe I am late to the debate on this one, but why are traps preferable to removing the food source?


From the U of A paper above:

_*Chemical Grub Control*
Many sources recommend using grub control as a means to control moles. Since moles eat approximately 62 percent of their body weight daily, this seems reasonable. However, while it is true that moles eat grubs, they also eat worms and other invertebrates; therefore, grub control alone will likely be ineffective. Trials in Sebastian County have not shown a significant reduction in worm populations due to grub killer application.

Grub control chemicals may have an effect on the number of moles a site may feed, but it is ineffective in eliminating moles from a landscape. Anecdotal evidence suggests visible mole damage may increase as a mole hunts more vigorously to replace part of its diet. Therefore, grub control chemicals should be applied to a landscape to control grubs and not moles._​


----------



## social port

Ware said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am late to the debate on this one, but why are traps preferable to removing the food source?
> 
> 
> 
> From the U of A paper above:
> 
> _*Chemical Grub Control*
> Many sources recommend using grub control as a means to control moles. Since moles eat approximately 62 percent of their body weight daily, this seems reasonable. However, while it is true that moles eat grubs, they also eat worms and other invertebrates; therefore, grub control alone will likely be ineffective. Trials in Sebastian County have not shown a significant reduction in worm populations due to grub killer application.
> 
> Grub control chemicals may have an effect on the number of moles a site may feed, but it is ineffective in eliminating moles from a landscape. Anecdotal evidence suggests visible mole damage may increase as a mole hunts more vigorously to replace part of its diet. Therefore, grub control chemicals should be applied to a landscape to control grubs and not moles._​
Click to expand...

Missed that. Thanks.


----------



## William

J_nick said:


> I'm not a fan of the worms or any of the poisons/ smoke bombs. I like to confirm the kill rather than just assume he died.


.338 Lapua - automatic distribution of organic fertilizer with each round!


----------



## pennstater2005

I tried to find Michael Wise on the internets to see if I could invite him here. He was the mole trapping king over at ATY! He actually had a business and I did find his Facebook page for that and left a message but no response. He helped me immensely when I had a pretty significant mole problem.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> I tried to find Michael Wise on the internets to see if I could invite him here. He was the mole trapping king over at ATY! He actually had a business and I did find his Facebook page for that and left a message but no response. He helped me immensely when I had a pretty significant mole problem.


He knows we're here, but last I heard doesn't do the lawn thing anymore.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find Michael Wise on the internets to see if I could invite him here. He was the mole trapping king over at ATY! He actually had a business and I did find his Facebook page for that and left a message but no response. He helped me immensely when I had a pretty significant mole problem.
> 
> 
> 
> He knows we're here, but last I heard doesn't do the lawn thing anymore.
Click to expand...

Good to know. Too bad though.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

social port said:


> Maybe I am late to the debate on this one, but why are traps preferable to removing the food source?


There's a common misconception that moles eat only grubs. They actually love earthworms, too. You want earthworms in your lawn -- great for the soil and they aerate continuously for free!

I love earthworms for aeration, as it avoids three problems with mechanical core aeration -- having to rent a machine, giving weed seeds lots of new places to get started, and potentially spreading _poa trivialis_ all over the place!


----------



## social port

I was going to apply an insecticide a while back when I found a grub or two. But the insecticide would have killed nearly everything in the yard. Someone clued me into that being a bad idea.

I still have that insecticide , but I am not going to use it now either. 
I need that free aeration. I'm learning that moles do a pretty good job at aerating too :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

trc said:


> 4 victor traps on their way thanks to prime same day.


Wait, how close is the distribution center to you? This is nuts because they're building one about 15 miles from my house. 👏🏼 👏🏼


----------



## trc

Colonel K0rn said:


> trc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 victor traps on their way thanks to prime same day.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, how close is the distribution center to you? This is nuts because they're building one about 15 miles from my house. 👏🏼 👏🏼
Click to expand...

The traps came from Lexington, KY. Not sure where the local DC is but I get as fast as two hour delivery with Amazon Now on commodity skus.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

There were tunnels all over my neighbor's side of the yard, and I had my new neighbor's permission to set the trap there. Like j_nick said, I probably set off the trap a half dozen times trying to get it in place just right, and trying to find a "straight" tunnel in grass that is really laden with weeds and pretty tall was a bit of a challenge, but I found a tunnel that was coming off of the AC condenser pad, and that's where I set my trap yesterday. About 5 minutes after I set it, I heard a "ka-*****" and thought to myself, "I can't be that lucky". Well, I wasn't.

So, I pressed the tunnel in below the trigger a bit more, and made sure to use my edging spade to give the jaws free travel when I re-placed the trap. This morning when I was working on the flower bed, I realized I hadn't checked the trap. I didn't see much new activity, but there was some. I lifted the bucket and the trap had been sprung. I pulled it up, and was rewarded with a carcass of one aggravating sonofagun :lol:

Can you name the weeds visible in the bottom picture ha ha


----------



## pennstater2005

I know mole damage is awful but sometimes I wish I had just one to trap! The neighbor behind us does have some so I'm going to ask him today if he minds me setting a few. He doesn't have a pet so I could use the Victor or the Trapline. I initially used the Traplines because we had some dogs occasionally getting loose around us and I didn't want them disturbing any traps that were above ground.


----------



## J_nick

pennstater2005 said:


> I know mole damage is awful but sometimes I wish I had just one to trap! The neighbor behind us does have some so I'm going to ask him today if he minds me setting a few. He doesn't have a pet so I could use the Victor or the Trapline. I initially used the Traplines because we had some dogs occasionally getting loose around us and I didn't want them disturbing any traps that were above ground.


You're welcome to come to my house whenever you please. I can always find a tunnel somewhere.


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> You're welcome to come to my house whenever you please. I can always find a tunnel somewhere.


I think you should start a bed & breakfast / mole & gopher trapping school.


----------



## trc

Got one on the first night. Thanks TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

trc said:


> Got one on the first night. Thanks TLF! :thumbup:


 :clapping: It's a great feeling isn't it?


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Colonel K0rn said:


> ... I pulled it up, and was rewarded with a carcass of one aggravating sonofagun :lol:


Congrats! The good news is that with the exception of mating season, moles are solitary and highly territorial -- you may have solved your whole problem. I currently have two different ones in my lawn, though -- one in the front, and one in the back -- each seems to have come in from different sections of the woods surrounding our house.

I've been having trouble finding the right tunnel...


----------



## TulsaFan

What is the most effective type of traps with the LEAST amount of damage to the grass?

Last year, I purchased about a dozen Trapline traps when I had Bermuda. They were very effective.

Since I sodded this spring with Zoysia, I am hesitant to cut out a plug of the mole tunnel system this late in the season. My fear of damaging such a slow growing grass has me using Sweeny's mole repellent which was working for a while.


----------



## pennstater2005

TulsaFan said:


> What is the most effective type of traps with the LEAST amount of damage to the grass?
> 
> Last year, I purchased about a dozen Trapline traps when I had Bermuda. They were very effective.
> 
> Since I sodded this spring with Zoysia, I am hesitant to cut out a plug of the mole tunnel system this late in the season. My fear of damaging such a slow growing grass has me using Sweeny's mole repellent which was working for a while.


The Trapline traps go directly into the tunnels. You can just cut back the sod to expose the tunnels then once the traps are in just replace it. I mark it with a flag or screwdriver in the ground. Very little damage to the area.


----------



## J_nick

Caught this fuzzy little guy tonight. #17 for 2017


----------



## TulsaFan

Out of curiosity, has anyone ever tried something like this? http://www.gopherheaven.com/


----------



## pennstater2005

TulsaFan said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone ever tried something like this? http://www.gopherheaven.com/


No but that thing is pretty cool. I did see a video where a guy hooked a hose up to his muffler and killed moles. I'll stick with trapping.


----------



## Ware

Popped one in my neighbor's yard...


----------



## pennstater2005

Set a trap in the neighbors yard last night and checked this morning....








MB


----------



## J_nick

I've read that moles are territorial animals and will fight other moles entering their tunnels/area. Meaning that once you kill the mole you're having problems with it could be a while before another one finds the abandoned tunnels and cause you more problems.

I've killed 3 moles this week on a 3 foot section of a single tunnel. It must be a mole super highway. I killed one earlier in the week, one Saturday and another one today (Sunday). I set the trap again so we will see if they keep coming.


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> I've killed 3 moles this week on a 3 foot section of a single tunnel...


----------



## Stegs

dang you guys are inspiring. I have those traps (scissors type that you step on) only got 4 in about the last 2 months

I feel like i won the lottery when i see the traps popped up

any tips for those who are just starting? i have had decent luck, but still the moles get thru from time to time.


----------



## gatormac2112

I haven't had any luck with the scissor traps.


----------



## pennstater2005

gatormac2112 said:


> I haven't had any luck with the scissor traps.


Have you tried the Trapline mole traps? Sold in a pair and go directly in the tunnel. Super easy to set and I've had great results with them. I have a picture above a few posts of the last one we got for a neighbor. I think shipped the pair is around $20.


----------



## gatormac2112

pennstater2005 said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any luck with the scissor traps.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the Trapline mole traps? Sold in a pair and go directly in the tunnel. Super easy to set and I've had great results with them. I have a picture above a few posts of the last one we got for a neighbor. I think shipped the pair is around $20.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm going to try next, I don't think I'm setting the scissor type correctly, or I'm just unlucky. Trapline looks easier to set


----------



## Bkell101

Tried worms , repellent, water, gasoline, poison bait...either killing with shovel or the bell talipirid trap are only things that have worked so far


----------



## pennstater2005

Bkell101 said:


> Tried worms , repellent, water, gasoline, poison bait...either killing with shovel or the bell talipirid trap are only things that have worked so far


If you haven't already give this thread a read. There's lots of good info. The Trapline, Victor Out O' Sight, and the one @Ware has caught some with are all good options. I have the Victor but haven't had to use it yet. I got it after I killed the last mole.

I've gotten countless moles with the Trapline mole traps. They're super easy to set and they go directly in the tunnel. If placed in an active tunnel no matter which direction the little bugger comes from he gets popped!


----------



## FlaDave

I've had very good luck with the wiretek scissor traps. I've caught 4 of them in the last month with them. I found a trick to them though, if you pull up just a bit like so where I'm pointing my finger after you set the trap, its like a hair trigger. 

Takes a couple tries to get it right sometimes but once you get the hang of it, its really easy. The buggers don't seem to put enough pressure on the trigger to set the trap off if I don't do that. Had one mole jump out onto the sidewalk last month after I turned the irrigation on.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I can't seem to get the jump on these buggers that are on my property. I found one area that I thought they were at, so I moved the trap there. No new tunnels.

Walk the property, and there's a new one along the foundation. Set a trap there... no new tunnels, no dead moles.

Walk the property, there's a new tunnel coming from the neighbor's yard into mine. Move the trap from the foundation to that area. No dead moles.

Playing with the dogs, and one starts digging furiously in the rear of the yard by the clippings pile. Treasure trove of tunnels. Set trap. Nothing.

It really is a game of whack-a-mole. :evil:


----------



## Iceman

I used the Talprid traps. My ground is a little compacted so I took my shovel and cut slots across the tunnels where the scissors go in and that did the trick. Caught 6 in 2 weeks and haven't seen any active tunnels in a month. I'm sure they will be back.


----------



## trc

Moles came back hard this week and tore up a few large spots in the front yard. Really pissed me off considering the yard is looking better then ever for labor day partying. He's one for reference.



For whatever reason, scissor traps have had diminished effectiveness this year so I started looking into new options.

To my surprise, sticking a hose in fresh mounds/tunnels lead to two deaths in about twenty minutes. Perhaps I got lucky in locating fresh tracks, but they crawled to the surface within minutes and I got 'em with a shovel. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ware

trc said:


>


Hmm, that's a big mound for a mole, and I don't see any raised tunnels around it - my guess would have been gopher.


----------



## trc

Ware said:


> trc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, that's a big mound for a mole, and I don't see any raised tunnels around it - my guess would have been gopher.
Click to expand...

Agreed, that particular mound was atypically large and made me question if someone was pranking me with a bucket of dirt. :lol:

That mound is on my front hill, so I sometimes only see tracks when they're moving perpendicular to the grade. My guess is when they use the slope they unexpectedly surface and build the mound digging back into the earth.


----------



## gene_stl

Beautiful Zoysia! Does it stay green in the winter where you are??


----------



## trc

No, last two years has gone dormant early/mid december. Few weeks post bermuda lawns.


----------



## Creppin

Quick question - I went ahead and bout the Talpirid (yellow foot stomp one), but for the life of me I couldn't get it set while on tunnel. Any tips? Out of the ground I could get it set with some effort...


----------



## FlaDave

Creppin said:


> Quick question - I went ahead and bout the Talpirid (yellow foot stomp one), but for the life of me I couldn't get it set while on tunnel. Any tips? Out of the ground I could get it set with some effort...


Haven't actually used that trap personally but perhaps this might help?



I've had great results with the wiretek traps that are similar to that. I usually get the critters within a few hours of setting the trap. Lost count of how many but I'd say I've caught about a dozen this summer. Good luck!


----------



## Bkell101

Creppin said:


> Quick question - I went ahead and bout the Talpirid (yellow foot stomp one), but for the life of me I couldn't get it set while on tunnel. Any tips? Out of the ground I could get it set with some effort...


Love those traps. Have three of them in the ground now. Hard part is setting them. I used a little flat head screwdriver to push down in the little tab while my foot is pressing down. For some reason that's how it sets


----------



## Creppin

Yeah, setting it was a pain! So I set it above ground and set it down.

Two days no luck. So I assume bad by me, but no matter how hard I stomped on it, it wouldn't set. I'll try the screw driver. I seemed to have torn the yard setting it...


----------



## pennstater2005

Put out a Trapline mole trap this morning and he was waiting for me tonight. What a guy.


----------



## TheDutchman

I hate those Moles, I am going to drown them.


----------



## Lawnguyland

It's been a long battle but I finally caught my mole! Hope he's the only one...


----------



## pyperdoon

FlaDave said:


> I've had very good luck with the wiretek scissor traps. I've caught 4 of them in the last month with them. I found a trick to them though, if you pull up just a bit like so where I'm pointing my finger after you set the trap, its like a hair trigger.
> 
> Takes a couple tries to get it right sometimes but once you get the hang of it, its really easy. The buggers don't seem to put enough pressure on the trigger to set the trap off if I don't do that. Had one mole jump out onto the sidewalk last month after I turned the irrigation on.


Thanks for this tip, @FlaDave . I've had no luck so far with my Wiretek trap and I suspect it's because my little nemesis/nemeses are not putting enough pressure on the trigger for it to engage. I'll try your suggestion this evening and see if I have more luck!


----------



## FlaDave

@pyperdoon i hope you are as successful as I have been. At this point I've trapped well over 50 of them with these traps and there seems to be no end in sight. Still working very well though, I usually set them in the evening and by morning the traps are sprung. They seem to be more active at night in my area.


----------



## ktgrok

My problem with the wire-teK was I wasn't getting it quite far enough down in the ground so they weren't putting pressure on the trigger when they tunneled under it. I shoved it down HARD with my foot after setting it and that same night I caught the mole.


----------



## Ware

A trick I use with the scissor traps is to split the ground with a flat spade shovel perpendicular to the tunnel in two places (the width of the jaws), so the trap goes in easily and the jaws have a smooth path to operate.


----------



## Gibby

I am having no luck with the Victor Out O'Sight... Seems where ever I put it they go the opposite direction, even on tunnels less than 2 hours old...

Would this work with propane?

https://youtu.be/xDEira01c0Q


----------



## Easyluck

If they are going the opposite direction then they are searching food and probably not building an underground highway.

You set your traps on the highways. These are typically long and straight trails. Moles use these trails to travel back and forth. To find which trails are active, poke dime sized holes in the trail and mark the location. Come back the next day and if the hole is filled in then that is an active trail. Set your traps and you will have better luck.


----------



## pyperdoon

Finally caught one in my back yard using a Trapline trap! Thanks for all the tips and advice everyone.


----------



## Ware

pyperdoon said:


> Finally caught one in my back yard using a Trapline trap! Thanks for all the tips and advice everyone.


Congrats!


----------



## Mrotatori

finally caught the mole that has been wreaking havoc through out my lawn. I tried earlier in the spring and summer to no avail. I have been trying to catch him again for the past three weeks. Today, I set the trap, and within three hours, it got the scissors. Bye Bye Mr. Mole.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mrotatori said:


> finally caught the mole that has been wreaking havoc through out my lawn. I tried earlier in the spring and summer to no avail. I have been trying to catch him again for the past three weeks. Today, I set the trap, and within three hours, it got the scissors. Bye Bye Mr. Mole.


Sweet! Always a nice sight :twisted:


----------



## Mrotatori

after catching a mole about a week ago, I thought that was it for moles in my yard. The mole that I caught I buried back in to the ground. To my surprise, the next day another mole decided to take over my lawn, along the same route. Set up two more traps, and today I got him. I hope this is it for the moles in my lawn. This one decided to pose for the camera.


----------



## TommyTester

Mrotatori said:


> today I got him.


 Nice catch!


----------



## daniel3507

Moles are starting to drive me crazy. They are doing a number on my lawn already. Put out some poison worms yesterday and set my Out-O-Sight trap. I haven't had any luck with it yet but am still trying. Also ordered a couple of the Traplines.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

I've been trapping moles for a few years now with great success. But this year I will find the highways, set a few traps, and they don't use that highway again. But if I move the traps they will go back to using the highway where the traps used to be. Do I have the worlds smartest moles or do you think they are smelling something? I'm always careful to use gloves and have always killed many of them but this year they are just outsmarting me. I have two plunger type, and one scissor. I am pushing the tunnel down where the trigger will be and have even dug holes to get farther down with no success. Any suggestions?


----------



## bradleymichael

GrassAndWater12 said:


> I've been trapping moles for a few years now with great success. But this year I will find the highways, set a few traps, and they don't use that highway again. But if I move the traps they will go back to using the highway where the traps used to be. Do I have the worlds smartest moles or do you think they are smelling something? I'm always careful to use gloves and have always killed many of them but this year they are just outsmarting me. I have two plunger type, and one scissor. I am pushing the tunnel down where the trigger will be and have even dug holes to get farther down with no success. Any suggestions?


I'm running into this same problem.... I find what I think is the "main tunnel" and then set the trap. Wake up the next day and the mole hasn't gone anywhere near the trap. I've worn gloves every time I have set the trap too. You guys sound like you slay the moles every single time you set a trap! What am I doing wrong?!


----------



## GrassAndWater12

My persistence paid off!! Haven't had any tunnels in a long time. This one popped up one day, set the trap and the next morning snagged him.


----------



## Wolverine

Trapped this guy tonight. These trap line traps are great for smaller moles like the star nose.


----------



## kmw

:| :mrgreen:  :ugeek: :bandit: :nod:


----------



## Ngilbe36

After chemical killing, tilling, leveling and topdressing 1,800 sq/ft over the past week, I come out on Sunday to a mole hill and what looks like he had been doing donuts right in the middle of the area. I set my trap and 12 hours later he is no longer an issue. That makes my count 4 for this year.


----------



## Easyluck

Usually when trapping an active trail I get some kind of activity within 24 hours. I like poke holes on either side of the trap. I've had a mole approach my trap several days in a row and turn around. I've also had moles make it past my trap. I would of never known about said activities without those holes.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Looks like hunting season started early this year!


----------



## kmw

Caught another one in the act. That's two now in the past two months! Also, not killing the mole feels good. Almost as good as the feeling I got from dropping the mole off in a yard featuring a large political sign for the other side!


----------



## Pbear74

What is y'alls suggestions for a freshly sodded yard? I'm two weeks in and they started digging two days ago?


----------

